# I'm lost trying to port apps from the Droid x2 to the Thunderbolt



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently traded my Droid X2 for a Thunderbolt, and even though I'm completely happy with the decision I've made, there are some apps on the DX2 that I do miss. I was wondering if somebody could point me in the right direction on how to port the dialer, contacts, and the car home from the DX2 to my bolt. I've downloaded the x2's system dump, and tried installing the apks that way, but it didn't work. I've also searched Google, but I haven't had any luck finding what I'm looking for. So any help is really appreciated, thanks a lot in advance!!!!


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cmon guys help me out here


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont think you can port them over.

How did you try installing them? Just woth the install manager thing? That wont work. Try pushing them to system/app folder and change permissions. The car dock should work, but the others probably wont. 
You can always install CM7 (its a rom and requires root if you didnt know) which has the same dialer contacts and car dock just with some different colors.

Either way, its not going to be easy without root

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

The dialer and contacts from your DX2 are motorola blur versions and require the blur framework among other things. I'm pretty sure (99.%) those will be next to impossible to make work on a non-blur phone, such as the TB. In addition, you'd have a hard time using the HTC Sense apps on non-sense roms.


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense, blur is a pain in the ass. Thanks for all the help. I'll try looking on the market for a 3rd party dialer and car home until I'm ready to switch from bamf 3.0 to cm7.


----------



## chaotikcore (Aug 11, 2011)

The best thing is to theme htc framework to match the moto version.tgey do require blur framework and libraries for those apps...which I'm not sure if you can port blur libraries to htc.


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Of course the framework and libs can be the issue here, but just in case, are you pushing the deodexed apks?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------

